# TMI: Bad gas but no BM



## Rmbmyname (Jun 13, 2015)

My toddler recently had a stomach bug that included vomiting and diarrhea. The vomiting stopped after two days and the diarrhea after 4. But now she hasn't had a BM at all! She keeps having room clearing gas but no BM. Last time this happened, Dr told us to give her probiotic and she was fine after two days and she never had gas. Well now we are on Day 4 of no BM and day 4 of probiotic twice a day. Anyone else experience this. We couldn't get in with her doctor until Monday and it's currently Saturday


----------

